# big bass in black water



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i regret to say i dont have any pics, but one of my dad's friends has a house on the blackwater, and hefound a 32" largemaouth that washed up on the shore dead after trying to swallow a fish......i dont think they got a weight on it, but whatever you're thinkin, you can add 2 lbs because of the fish it tried to swallow!!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

What part of blackwater were u on


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Story aint no good without :takephoto


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

The world record largemouth was 22lb 4 oz. I believe it was 32 inches long with a 29 in

girth but I'm not sure. I'll try to find a link.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

This has the record at 32 1/2 inches. Can't find a girth, but I'm sure I remember reading it was 29"



http://www.mrlurebox.com/GeorgePerryBass.htm


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Check out this monster...



http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...cord_weakley_25.1&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab5pos1


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Since the official Fla record largemouth is 17lbs, that would be a big largemouth for florida, especially for this part of florida. You sure it was a largemouth and not a striper?


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Although that's a very long bass ..I've seen some long slender bass around 12 pounds and then a short stocky one once at 27 inches 16 pounds..It's all about girth. Last year I cought 3.. 24 inch bass/

They were 6.8........7.4......and 8.4 all about girth.

The one in my avator is 24 inches 8.2 ppounds


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *wirenut (1/5/2008)*Story aint no good without :takephoto


sad that a story isnt believable unless you have pics... 32 is extremely long but idont see why someone wouldstart a thread just to post a lie. congrats to your friend on finding the trophy, if only he would have caught the beast alive


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've fished blackwater for 5 years hard, in tournaments and just myself and never seen or caught one over 6lbs. I dont wanna sound like a dick or anything but he prolly found a huge bowfin and doenst know the difference between the two. Now i have caught a few of those that were 10+lbs.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I have caught 1 that was 9-3 never seen one over 10 though


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

he fishes blackwater a lot, and he knows his fish, so it def wasnt a bowfin, and i asked him if i was a striped bass and he said that it wasnt....i know in that basin there is a lot of habbitat to support a fish like that, and it prolly was skinny if it went after a 2lb bass!


----------



## wjo (Oct 3, 2007)

I have fished the local fresh waters over 40 years,and have never caught ,seen,or heard of until now a bucket mouth that big.Sure wish you had a pic!


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

The Lakes in Defuniak Springs such as King, Juniper, and Holley all have produced fish in the 18 to 19 pound range. I live on Holley and have seen one 17 pounder landed by a friend. During the spawn huge fish on those lakes can be seen bedding. For years there has been talk of a world record fish coming from that group of lakes. Unfortunately, due to eneducated Jackasses bed fishing I don't think it is possible anymore. A lot of the little stores around town have photos posted of huge bass from these lakes. It's a little different from fishing on the rivers. The biggest Largemouth I have landed on Choctawhatchee is about 6-7 pounds and that is over about 10 years of fishing there.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I us to live on juniper lake the biolojest told dady they shocked up a bass that would break the record not shure what reckerd itwas dad cought a nice 12 pounder off the bed in 95


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (1/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wirenut (1/5/2008)*Story aint no good without :takephoto
> ...


 Aint that the truth.


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

Which basin was it found in??? Cooper, Wright, Annie's??? These are the only Basins that people live on except for Marquis, which is sort of brackish..

WhiteDog


----------

